# CIS injector installation



## sirjeremyjohnson (Mar 29, 2010)

What is the best way to install the injectors into the intake? I been pressing and pressing all I can with my hand, so far I've gotten one to pop in but can't get the rest to. I know you have some tricks.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

sirjeremyjohnson said:


> What is the best way to install the injectors into the intake? I been pressing and pressing all I can with my hand, so far I've gotten one to pop in but can't get the rest to. I know you have some tricks.


I put some vaseline around the seals just a little a push hard and they go in for me.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

if you have the injector puller tool, you can try using that in reverse


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

well soaking it in gasoline but i used fuel injecter cleaner, either one will help lube it a bit and i used a screw driver to help, i taped it in slowly on the top of the nut, made life way easier


----------



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

Here's what I did:

1) Soak all seals in gasoline for ~5 min

2) Install one pair of seals on first injector

3) Put injector into 1st hole as far as I could push by hand

4) Using long flat-bade screwdriver as a punch, set the tip on top of the nut binding injector to line, then tap it in using a rubber mallet. BE GENTLE. It does NOT take much impact force to get them in, and you don't want to damage the plastic cup on the bottom of the injector holder. I used a small, light mallet with a soft insert (http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00938388000P?mv=rr&i_cntr=1304451434903).

5) Repeat steps 2-4 for the remaining injectors, doing one injector at a time (this way the seals are still soaked with gas as you install each injector)


DISCLAIMER: Use of these instructions is at your own risk!!! Be very careful when applying force! You're dealing with aluminum, brass, plastic, and rubber... all very soft materials, and very easy to damage.

Hope that helps! :beer:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow, and I always just pushed them in with my thumb, didn't know I could make it so involved :facepalm:


----------



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

1) They don't always fully seat by hand.

2) Some folks like specific, step-by-step instructions.

But hey, thanks for the constructive input. It was so helpful.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

1) Never had any that would not but I guess it is possible in some cases.
2) Yeah, some people need to have them lead around by the hand and even some need others to do the work for them, that is correct.
3) A little sarcasm is good for the soul, both the provider's and the receiver's.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> Wow, and I always just pushed them in with my thumb, didn't know I could make it so involved :facepalm:


i just smear a little grease on the o-ring, and shove them in..

goes with the ol' saying...

"just lube er' up, and ram er' home"


----------

